# PVR & PPV



## bchallmd (Sep 17, 2002)

I'm the happy new owner of a 508, but I have one question. The PVR functions (pause/record/rewind) don't work when I'm watching PPV. Is my 508 functioning correctly or should I be able to use these functions w/PPV?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Funny, you're the 2nd person to post something like this. The other is on dbsforums:

http://www.dbsforums.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=14;t=002713

The poster never said what PVR he was using.

The general consensus is that these functions should work during PPV. If you've tried all the resets (hold power button, plug pull, smart card pull), you might want to call customer service.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

That doesn't sound like normal behavior at all. You should be able to use the PVR functions with any channel you get aside from the dish home and instant weather opentv aps. I have two of the 501's which are the younger brothers to your 508 - identical in all respects save for smaller hard drives and I'm not limited with PVR functions on PPV. Try resetting the unit with a front panel hold of the power button for 5 or 6 seconds and if that doesn't fix it, I would say unplug the power from the receiver for a good 10-15 minutes and see if that doesn't resolve it. Otherwise call in to tech support and let them know you are paying for functions that aren't working as they should.


----------

